# MMA conditioning exercises?



## ChoasForce (Jul 19, 2011)

Any Ideas?


----------



## threethirty (Jul 24, 2011)

anything that get your heart pumping, believe it or not my recommendation is cardio kickboxing and tiebo.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 5, 2011)

ChoasForce said:


> Any Ideas?



Yes;

http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148253/1804203

http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148253/1782547

Get up to 1 - 20 - 1 on a pyramid and you'll be in shape!


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Boxing, and Hammerfisting your Solar Plexus.
And Pushups on your Knuckles.


----------

